

Internet, Why So Blue? - sharmanaetor
http://www.theawl.com/2014/06/internet-why-so-blue

======
timdierks
Related/unrelated, but reminds me of “Trying To Remember the Color of the Sky
on That September Morning”
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/jayfine/14019165410/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/jayfine/14019165410/)
and [http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/15/arts/design/spencer-
finch-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/15/arts/design/spencer-finch-turned-
to-the-heavens-to-honor-the-dead.html)

